# Einlesen eines Enum-Wertes per console



## Derenei (26. Okt 2012)

Und zwar soll ich eine Unfallstatistik programmieren. Habe dazu eine Enum-Klasse mit den Werten MO-SO.
Ich möchte dann in meiner Main einen Enum Wert einlesen und ihn dann mit den Werten in der Enum-Klasse vergleichen.

Wie genau kann ich jetzt einen Enum Wert einlesen?
Der vergleich funktioniert mit equals()?

Danke für eure Antworten,...

MFG


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2012)

Bei nem Enum gibts die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
valueOf()
```
, mit der kannst du einen String in das entsprechende Enum wandeln.


----------



## Derenei (26. Okt 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. Jetzt klappts.:toll:

MFG


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2012)

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
	String input = "ROT";
	Farbe farbe = Farbe.valueOf(input);
}

enum Farbe {
	ROT, BLAU, GELB
}
```
farbe ist dann Farbe.ROT.


----------

